# Jello mix for hogs



## lep1979 (Jul 11, 2012)

I was told that jello mix works great for baiting hogs. Said just pour powder on top of corn. Have any of you tried this before?


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes sir. I set my trap 2 weeks ago, and baited it with a 5 gallon bucket filled 3/4 full with whole kernel corn, then I soaked it with water, poured 2 packets of yeast in it, 2 packets of strawberry jello mix, then filled it with water and left it in the sun outside for a week. It was pretty rank!

I caught 5 medium sized hogs and 3 piglets.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Grape works really good too.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Well, did you know that the orange drink Tange works very well for cleaning toilets?


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

^^^^ That's funny!^^^


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

I used strawberry jello to sweeten up some corn for the hogs. Used a post hole digger to put it in the dirt so they really had to work for it. Them flea infested bastages ate the corn, and the dirt the corn touched. Dang right of way looked like a lunar lunar landscape. Hahaha

I'll do the corn thing again. Just not the post hole digger.


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

"hog down"....x2.....We use the same mixture, down South in Webb Co.
Works Great!!


Mark..


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Jello has always worked great....


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

daddyeaux said:


> Well, did you know that the orange drink Tange works very well for cleaning toilets?


And when you're done you can pour it over ice and serve it to the neighbors.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Strawberry jello mix poured on corn works. Just plain corn works. Diesel soaked corn works very well. Corn soaked in a 5 gallon bucket with beer works.

But the hogs have to be around to go for it.

TH


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

I've never used it. But I have killed many, many hogs over plain corn. If they are there, they will find it.


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

lep1979 said:


> I was told that jello mix works great for baiting hogs. Said just pour powder on top of corn. Have any of you tried this before?


It clean the dishwasher also.


----------



## lep1979 (Jul 11, 2012)

Can you just mix with dry corn or do u need to mix with water? going to ranch this weekend and hope to trap and shoot as many has possible. Tried the beer corn and had hogs come and eat fry corn and not touch beer corn. Dam deer ate beer corn right in front of me lol. Plus I hate to waste my beer lol.


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

I mixed strawberry jello (actually HEB Hill Country Fare) powder with dry corn and shot this hog over it last weekend.


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

It works very well.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Vanilla extract!


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

Jello mix works just fine. If you don't have corn, just mix it in water and pour it in the area you wish to hunt, they'll show up! Another good one, that lasts a touch longer is used fish fry oil...


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

take a phd and bury the corn in the ground in several spots and pour the strawberry jello mixed in a bit of water over it, 

make em work for it , prolongs the hunt


----------



## Byronb (Jun 23, 2013)

In a 5 gallon bucket mixed 50% corn with 50% dog food (cheapest you can find). Put some diesel in in and stir it up real good. Let is sit for several hours. Use this to bait your hog traps.


----------



## GoldFinger (Jul 31, 2013)

I typically use 1 pack of Jello mix, 1 yeast packet and 1 Hoppy beer. Fill the rest with water and corn and let it sit for a week in a few 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I've tried everything mentioned here . If you don't have hogs in the area , nothing you put out will draw them in from miles away . Well unless you start farming on a large scale. They will eat corn that has been soaked in anything . I've even ****** on the corn and they ate it up . Here's another scent that hasn't been mentioned that was an additive in a big selling attractant. http://www.ehow.com/how_5208951_make-anise-oil.html


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

Drill a hole with post hole digger and fill it with corn and jello mix. They will come back for weeks until they reach the bottom.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Toddbo34 said:


> Drill a hole with post hole digger and fill it with corn and jello mix. They will come back for weeks until they reach the bottom.


Don't do this on land you may want to drive around on later. They will leave a crater . You may also want to put a heavy log over your corn hole :dance:. The ***** will be crawling in every night .


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't know why anyone would waste extra money, time, or effort to attract hogs. If they are in the area they will eat corn with nothing on it at all. If you are lucky enough not to have hogs or only see a few you are doing good. We have them at both of our places and I cant stand them. I do enjoy seeing them dead or dying.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

dbarham said:


> Vanilla extract!


Remember the soybeans ?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

deano5x said:


> Remember the soybeans ?


No better bait


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

There's always room for JELLO


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Wett'n my Hooks said:


> There's always room for JELLO


Just don't put it in a feeder or pig pipe . It will become a sticky mess .


----------



## Big_lou (Mar 12, 2012)

Works most of the time for me.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

A hog trapper from Kerrville told me to stomp a bag of onions or oranges into mush near the trap,just so they'll find the trap,then bait with anything.He used day-old donuts.I've made bait from dry baby calf milk powder,blue berry muffin mix,and jello,and sweet feed,horse and mule.If you don't need a storm cellar,you gotta be careful where you put it.


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Kinda messed up but I used to mix 5 gal bucket of corn with two packets strawberry jello mix and big bttle of everclear and waited till they ate it and past out to go castrate them...FYI hogs have no tolerance to alcohol...


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Sure a big waste of everclear.I've heard of hog whiskey.It makes you root hard.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I've become firmly convinced that the Hog Wild dry product is nothing but a big bag of Sysco generic raspberry jello that has been repackaged: smells the same, same texture, same results. I've never tried to make jello with it, but one 5 lb. bag is cheap enough, and just easier to deal with than those little packets..


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

To me, Hog Wild is made of rice bran and powdered Jello mix


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Cheap imitation Maple Syrup poured over corn works very well too.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

I've used just enough vegetable oil in the corn first and mix it so when I add the jello or Kool-Aid, it stick to the corn. I usually see deer come and eat it first than hogs.


----------



## Bull Red Daddy (Oct 7, 2006)

I soured some corn for a week in the cheapo Kroger brand grape soda that costs 50 cents for a 2 liter bottle. I filled 2 - 5 gallon buckets with corn and then poured the soda in over the top of the corn until the buckets were full. Put lids on the buckets, but not completely sealed. Added soda every couple days to re-fill evaporation. Put it out on a youth hunt at a wildlife refuge with my daughter. She killed a hog on it 2 hours after I dumped it out !


----------



## a2len (Oct 17, 2012)

I fill 5 gallon bucket with corn...pour pack of jello mix...add 2 liter bottle of CHeapest RED Soda you can find.
WOrks Great!!!
I bury in holes....awesome results!!


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I've got some huge fig trees out back that the brush and weeds have grown up around . I was wondering why the pigs haven't been eating the corn I put out . Well yesturday I was brush hogging under the fig trees . The trees are loaded , but there wasn't a single fig on the ground. I think I know what they've been eating . I'm gonna have me some fig fed fat pigs .


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

nate56 said:


> Kinda messed up but I used to mix 5 gal bucket of corn with two packets strawberry jello mix and big bttle of everclear and waited till they ate it and past out to go castrate them...FYI hogs have no tolerance to alcohol...


My dad was born and raised in the Big Thicket he has told stories and was backed up with a cpl of other old timers of them making cane syrup. The community would all make their syrup at a mill in Ticket, the skimming would run off in the woods, in a few days it would sour, a few days after he said you would find hogs laying around passed out drunk and yes they would cut all the boars while they were slobbering drunk. No need to use everclear, you could empty a cheap bottle of wine in a loaf of bread and find the culprit the next morn. I think most 'overthink' baiting them, ANYthing sour will bring them, we've used pizza dough out of a dumpstar behind Pizza Inn. The only drawback to the sourdough is if its one pig and he eats it all he will implode, you can also use burnt motor oil, take a 'toe sack' wrap around tree and soak it down with the oil, it won't be long till theres a deep rut around the tree from them rubbing on it ...WW


----------

